# Bob Sykes - 4/10 [Topwaters are Killing It!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went out to Sykes last night again. We had a number of rods out on the bottom with white trout heads as always, but didn't hook up with any on those. Nathan had a couple good runs & Caleb had one as well, but no hook ups. Menhaden were up on the surface in the light everywhere, & the reds were there pushing them all night. Most of the action we got was after 2 in the morning. I got a 34.5'' & then a 34.75'', both on a 1 oz. white & red Badonkadonk topwater plug. Nathan got the biggest of the night, which was 37''. He got that one on a Badonkadonk topwater as well. We had an insane amount of follows from bulls on the topwater plugs, but as soon as the plugs left the lit-up area, the reds would always turn. Had a lot of them explode on plugs too, but I guess their aim was a bit sub-par. Threw in a picture of Erika holding one of the reds as well. She says she's gonna catch her own the next time we go out, but I'll believe it when I see it! 

Tally for the night: 

*Sawyer (Me)*: 2 reds (34.5'' & 34.75'')
*Nathan*: 1 red (37'') 
*Caleb*: 0
*Andrew*: 0 
*Taylor*: 0

Tight lines guys.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Glad to hear the bait is finally showing up. Fishing is about to get on fire. Those are some fine fish


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job guys/girl. Making me jealous though


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing exploits & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Way to go young man! Like I said then, that's not what I was after. Was enjoying catching shrimp a few at a time and riding the cruiser around. I know ya'll were heading out but next time if you see me out there know I enjoy hearing about what everyone has been snagging. You guys have been fighting Sikes best :thumbsup:


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

ive never fished topwater lures in saltwater but after reading this post i went and bought a couple topwater lures today. good posts the last few days you guys seem to have them figured out.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

We saw a 6-8ft shark a few times as well.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> We saw a 6-8ft shark a few times as well.


ALRIGHT now were talking my kind of fish! when, where and what kind of shark was it Nathan. Thanks for getting me all wound up! cya guys out there. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure the species, was a light brown/yellow color though.


----------

